# tropica plant growth substrate



## K1963158 (Aug 15, 2016)

I have used Seachem's black sand in the past and really like the look and like the ease of planting in it. I've used it for my 50 gallon tank without a base layer and have had good results but I'm starting a new and larger tank and since then have been reading about base layers. 

What are your thoughts? Good idea/bad idea. Will it really make a difference if I'm dosing the water column anyway? I'm looking at using Tropica's Plant Growth Substrate

Tropica Substrate - concentrated bottom layer for aquariums - Tropica Aquarium Plants


Tank will be a low light/low CO2 setup with water column dosing. Variety of plants but thinking of having a lot of crypts, swords and vals.

Looking for some experienced advice.

Thanks


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

I couldn't find any details. Looks like it might be laterite. It was a big thing years ago before we had Flourite, Eco Complete, and Aquasoil. Was basically iron rich mud.


----------



## K1963158 (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks, if that's the case then I will stick to just using the black sand.


----------

